# Trasmissione BackUp via ftp

## hellraiser

allora vorrei fare un qualkosa di un po assurdo...visto che non ho niente da fare...

allora vorrei creare un piccolo script, magari in perl, che faccia un backup giornaliero o settimanale di alcuni file di sistema, e che questi file vengano archiviati in tar.gz e spediti tramite FTP al mio spazio web...

non so pero da dove cominciare   :Exclamation: 

chi mi da' una mano ??

----------

## _Echelon_

linux magazine luglio/agosto 2003 spiega come clonare il sistema. Puoi prendere spunto da li

----------

## hellraiser

 *_Echelon_ wrote:*   

> linux magazine luglio/agosto 2003 spiega come clonare il sistema. Puoi prendere spunto da li

 

clonare il sistema ??

spiega meglio quel che fa'

----------

## _Echelon_

mmm ho dato una rapida occhiata, ma pare ke faccia un backup del sistema per poi ripristinarlo quando vuoi. Una sorta di ghost

----------

## GabrieleB

Io avevo fatto qualcosa del genere anni fa quando lavoravo da un provider. la situazione era questa:

server1: posta, dns, radius

server2: posta

server3: web, ftp, dns

server4: backup

I 4 server erano macchine identiche con la stessa versione di linux. Server4 aveva un disco un po' piu' capiente degli altri (che all' epoca significava un 9 GB)

Ad un certa ora della notte server4 faceva un tar.gz dei SUOI file vitali, dopodichè tirava su la eth0 e faceva un bel ftp dei file e directory "importanti" degli altri 3 server mettendo tutto in server1.tar.gz ecc ecc. Alla fine veniva di nuovo chiusa la eth0 per impedire intrusioni nel server di backup.Per fare ciò utlizzavo ncftp: un ftp server con il suo client usabile in batch che, se usati in coppia, hanno la proprietà di trasferire dei file unix da una macchina all'altra conservando i permessi. I backup avevano anche uno storico di qualche giorno.

Ora viene il bello: in caso di crash hardware o di hackeraggio e compromissione di uno dei server principali, mi era sufficiente staccare il plug di rete dello stesso e lanciare degli script tipo "diventa.server3.sh" sul server di backup, i quali provvedevano a copiare il backup (scompattato) più recente del server3 sul file system principale del server4, facendolo diventare in qualche minuto la copia esatta di server3 aggiornato alla sera prima.

Risultato: tempo di down di server3 di qualche minuto appena e clienti meno incazzati.

Il casino però era mantenere allineati i 4 sistemi e tutti questi script ...

Tutto questo per spiegarti come funzionava il mio ambaradan ... in realtà a te basta fare uno script che che faccia il tar.gz dei tuoi file (e facendo questo ti salvi anche i permessi) e lo invii ad un server ftp. Per questo ultima operazione va benissimo ncftpput.

	Gabriele

----------

## cerri

Pero' in questo caso si necessita di parecchio spazio su disco (i file vanno prima backuppati in locale e poi sparati da qualche parte).

Puoi utilizzare questo programma per montare in remoto una indirizzo ftp.

Se hai ssh, puoi anche fare un tar e spararlo in ssh su un'altra macchina.

----------

## Ginko

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> allora vorrei creare un piccolo script, magari in perl, che faccia un backup giornaliero o settimanale di alcuni file di sistema, e che questi file vengano archiviati in tar.gz e spediti tramite FTP al mio spazio web...
> 
> non so pero da dove cominciare  
> 
> chi mi da' una mano ??

 

Eccomi!

Tutto cio' di  cui hai bisogno e' 

Perl::Archive::Tar

Perl::Net::FTP

Leggi gli esempi e  la documentazione e buon divertimento!

--Gianluca

----------

## hellraiser

 *Ginko wrote:*   

>  *hellraiser wrote:*   allora vorrei creare un piccolo script, magari in perl, che faccia un backup giornaliero o settimanale di alcuni file di sistema, e che questi file vengano archiviati in tar.gz e spediti tramite FTP al mio spazio web...
> 
> non so pero da dove cominciare  
> 
> chi mi da' una mano ?? 
> ...

 

ma quale documentazione ??   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## riccio

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

>  *Ginko wrote:*    *hellraiser wrote:*   allora vorrei creare un piccolo script, magari in perl, che faccia un backup giornaliero o settimanale di alcuni file di sistema, e che questi file vengano archiviati in tar.gz e spediti tramite FTP al mio spazio web...
> 
> non so pero da dove cominciare  
> 
> chi mi da' una mano ?? 
> ...

 

Perl::Archive::Tar

http://search.cpan.org/author/KANE/Archive-Tar-1.04/lib/Archive/Tar.pm

Net::Ftp

http://search.cpan.org/author/JHI/perl-5.8.0/lib/Net/FTP.pm

Trovati con http://search.cpan.org

In alternativa se sono pochi file e/o ben localizzati potresti anche prendere in considerazione un rsync.

Ciao

----------

## hellraiser

 *riccio wrote:*   

>  *hellraiser wrote:*    *Ginko wrote:*    *hellraiser wrote:*   allora vorrei creare un piccolo script, magari in perl, che faccia un backup giornaliero o settimanale di alcuni file di sistema, e che questi file vengano archiviati in tar.gz e spediti tramite FTP al mio spazio web...
> 
> non so pero da dove cominciare  
> 
> chi mi da' una mano ?? 
> ...

 

i file  li so  dove stanno...

e come potrei faare so  rsync e che  ci  guadagno ?

----------

## Ginko

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e come potrei faare so  rsync e che  ci  guadagno ?

 

No  RSYNC non e' adatto, innanzittutto non permette  il controllo della versione dei file (indispensabile per un  Backup) e poi deve essere installato su entrambi i sistemi, che non credo sia  il  tuo caso.

--Gianluca

----------

## hellraiser

 *Ginko wrote:*   

>  *hellraiser wrote:*   
> 
> e come potrei faare so  rsync e che  ci  guadagno ? 
> 
> No  RSYNC non e' adatto, innanzittutto non permette  il controllo della versione dei file (indispensabile per un  Backup) e poi deve essere installato su entrambi i sistemi, che non credo sia  il  tuo caso.
> ...

 

esattissimo....

gia prevedevo    di utilizzare il perl...

appena ho tempo inizio a fare lo script...

 :Wink: 

----------

